# Intesne M6 nix mehr wert???



## Dr. Hannibal (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute! Warum ist ein Intense M6 nichts mehr wert? Was ist ein realistischer Preis für ein Komplettbike? 
Ich will meines seit zwei Jahre verkaufen ist im Top Zustand. Das kann es ja nicht geben das es keiner will, Wenn ich darüber nachdenke was es damals gekostet hat wird mir schlecht.


----------



## iRider (16. Oktober 2014)

Gibt halt M9, 951 Evo und bald was Neues mit 27.5". Normal in der Bikebranche. Behalt es bevor Du es für einen Apfel und ein Ei verscherbelst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Oktober 2014)

So wird es auch sein!


----------

